
Genode OS Framework 16.05 (with Rust support and 4.4.3 Linux drivers) - cm3
http://genode.org/documentation/release-notes/16.05
======
nickpsecurity
The most interesting aspect of this work is how it continues to try to
integrate best-of-breed components for each need it has. There's a
microkernel, seL4, and Muen separation kernels for most, trusted part. NOVA
for a more rigorous approach to virtualization. Nitpicker GUI for reduced
issues with GUI's, esp spoofing or screen-scraping. The use of POLA and
strict, resource management in architecture itself. Now a port of Rust to
enable already-isolated apps on a tiny kernel to be written in a safer
language.

It's always tougher to do new projects this way as your team works extra hard
to get everything in usable shape and integrated. The end result will have
more potential for reliability or security since it's using better
architecture and design. They're steadily trying to get it there with one
interesting release after another.

~~~
cm3
I cannot find binary downloads like an ISO image. Were you able to?

~~~
nickpsecurity
Source-only with it and toolchain here:

[http://genode.org/download/release-
archive](http://genode.org/download/release-archive)

I don't speak for them but I think it's to self-select for preferred users at
moment. Those are technical people willing to try various configurations and
do bug reports. Also, I believe they plan to do OEM-style where third parties
can create, package, and distribute a specific configuration. Thats one sore
spot in the project where someone needs to get it up to parity with something
like Qubes. They need at least one, general configuration for laypeople
running Linux VM or apps.

